# Evap canister & purge vol. control solenoid valve



## bristopathy (Jul 27, 2007)

My 98 Pathfinder started idling badly (revs stuttering 600-800 range). Investigated hoses and found that evap system full of charcoal. Charcoal alway thru to purge volume control solenoid valve under the hood. Codes in EMS P1444 and P1446, MIL on. Cleared hoses under hood and restarted. Hoses again clogged in minutes. Went back to Evap canister and sure enough, after removing, charcoal flying out. 

Checked operation of evap control valve and this working fine. Checked purge volume control solenoid valve (under hood by intake on top of engine) and this did not close when connected to bench circuit. Whist the charcoal is blocking everything and probably causing ECM codes couple of questions: 

is the purge volume solenoid supposed to close when connected to 12V DC (it stays open whether or not connected to 12V)? if it malfunctions will it prevent the EVAP system from working even after I replace the bad canister? also, after disconnecting the evap canister, solenoid, etc vehicle no longer starts, is this a 'feature' of the ecm?

am new to site so appreciate your ideas/feedback/recommendations. if you know of reliable internet of OEM parts please send their URL or name. thanks


----------

